# ABS Controller, CANbus payload assistance.



## Exp_Zeros (Mar 10, 2017)

Hello All,

First of all I would like to thank everyone that supports this service, and please bare in mind this is my first post: If by any means this request for CANbus information is in the wrong place, or violating any rules, please let me know and I would be more that willing to place (or remove) it where it should be intended.



Request: I am building a VW 2006 Jetta Simulator with most of the Controllers attached over the CANBus. I have been very lucky to find a lot of information in regards to most of the components along the "Power Train" bus, but I have struggled with the ABS Controller the most. Hence this request for assistance.

A) Communication: I currently have a ABS Controller powered externally and connected using PCAN-USB and I get message dumps like such at about 10ms and 20ms:

ID=0x0AE___Data=C2_C0_00_00_00_00_02 ...... (?)

ID=0x1A0___Data=00_4F_CC_FF_FE_FE_00_DC......... Speed?

ID=0x2A0___Data=00_00_00_00_00_00_C0_C0 ...... (?)

ID=0x3A0___Data=0D_FD_FF_FF_FF_FF_FF_0F ...... (?)

ID=0x4A0___Data=CC_FF_CC_FF_CC_FF_CC_FF ...... (?)

ID=0x4A8___Data=FF_7F_FF_"1F"_00_00_D0_B0 ...... (?)

ID=0x5A0___Data=FF_CC_FF_D7_A4_00_D0_2B ...... (?) ......... Speed?

A.1) Can someone direct me where to find what each ID and Payload mean?
A.2) What should each Payload Load look like under Normal Conditions? I understand some will by cycling, but I am also very interested those "Static" values as well. 
A.3) Is there any "Specification" number where this info is detailed?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B) Hardware: I cut from the vehicle the cable harness with connector, separated and labeled each wire each individual wire, and mounted each on terminal blocks to verify how each worked along with PCAN-View (Software monitoring that comes with PCAN-USB) as my "Feedback" monitor. 

Thanks for the info I found in VWVortex forum, I get the following:

1, 4, 32: VDD
16, 47: GND

6, 24: Transverse ACC Sensor (?)

11,15: CANBus

12, 38: Jumper

13: ESP Button (?)

25,29: ESP Data Bus (?)

+33,34: VSS (How does this work if I want to simulate the Coil? Should I Ground pin 33? or, Should I make 34 positive? I am measuring about 35mA if I connect them together. 

35: (?)

+36, 37: VSS, same as question as "+33,34: VSS"

41: Brake Switch (?)

42, +43: VSS, same as question as "+33,34: VSS"

+45, 46: VSS, same as question as "+33,34: VSS"

B.1) Can someone please direct me where to find Information about every (?) on each pin?
B.2) Does anyone know what the normal "Logic" States for each pin should be.
B.3) With my intention of generating the VSS signals externally, Are the VSS signals Resistive?

**** Thanks a million for any direction provided! ****

NOTE: My ABS Controll module will not be inserted in a vehicle as I removed the "Top" part where most of the Hydraulics take place, so, consider this a controller dead at that level.


----------

